# Picked up another lathe tonight..



## Firefyter-emt (Aug 10, 2006)

Bought this off Craigs list today for $50.00 It's a 11" x 36" Delta with the No.2 morse taper and a 1" x 8 tpi headstock. The base has some very heavy cast iron legs, they are decieving in the photo as to the weight. Can't wait to finish up the refurb on this one!

Take a peek at the last web link on my sig. line and check out some of the other lathes I have refurbed.


----------



## DCWoodworks (Aug 11, 2006)

You have done some great refurbs.  I have a few questions about your rust removal tank.  Do you have a diagram or anything you went by to set it up?  I can understand most of it through the pics on your site, but was wondering if there is anything clear cut about it you can send me.  I have alot of planes and tools I have bought from auctions, etc that need refurbed.  I have been doing it the old fashioned way....elbow grease and oilstones!!   From what I gather in the pics, the negative post has another wire and gator clip inside to contact with whatever your cleaning.  Where did you pick up the steel anodes?  Can you use any type bolt and washer?  Thanks for any advice you can give me, and great job on all the tools you have refurbed!


----------



## Firefyter-emt (Aug 11, 2006)

The anodes ae just common flat stock steel bought at the hardware store. It was left over from my 60lb cement filled steel reinforced mailbox [}]

You can get away with just one anode, but they work in a "line of sight" better, so I went a little overboard. Add washing soda to a mix of 1 table spoon per gallon (baking soda "can" work, but washing soda is best.) and hook the charger up to it. If I leave it in the shop, I like to have the window open and a fan blowing out to clear the fumes. I have never noticed anything,but just on the safe side ya know!

If that don't help, feel free to ask!


----------



## DCWoodworks (Aug 16, 2006)

What type of wire did you use for yours?  Is it basic power wire?  What setting do you have your charger set to?  I have a schumacher also, and it has trickle, 6amp, and 12amp settings.  Thanks for the info!  I think this is my next "to-do" job!


----------



## Firefyter-emt (Aug 17, 2006)

Hey, The wire is just 16 gauge automotive wire, I "start the soup" on the higher setting to get things going for about 1/2 and hour then kick it down to the low 12 volt setting for about 24 hours.


----------



## Firefyter-emt (Aug 17, 2006)

Getting close to being done! More photos on my home web site under the shop section.


----------



## DCWoodworks (Aug 17, 2006)

Lathe is looking great!  Keep us posted on the progress!  And thanks again for the info on the Electro-tank!


----------



## jben (Aug 17, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Firefyter-emt_
> <br />Getting close to being done! More photos on my home web site under the shop section.



Hey Lee,

You sure didn't waste time getting started, I was waiting to see the revised Pen Press with Corian parts. heheh  Is the Delta Decals new or recovered from the lathe?


----------



## Firefyter-emt (Aug 18, 2006)

No, they are the original nameplates from the lathe. I have figured out how to make the lower sand box / shelf, so just a few more ideas to mull over in my head for the top before I can start in on the wood. (Maple laminated)


----------



## Firefyter-emt (Aug 30, 2006)

Just a little progress update bump.. I am now starting in on the VS motor drive.. (new wood comes after that)


----------



## Thumbs (Aug 30, 2006)

Wow!  That is just too cool!  Is that an indexer on the head end drive pulley assembly?[]


----------



## DFM (Aug 30, 2006)

Just refinish the existing wood.  The wood looks in good shape, just sand it down or plane off a thin layer and re-varnish.


----------



## Jim15 (Aug 30, 2006)

Looks great, nice work. Can't wait to see the final product.


----------



## Firefyter-emt (Aug 31, 2006)

Yes, it is indexable, and if you look close you will see that there are two set of indexing hole patterns to choose from if I change the pin location.

DFM, the wood is worse than it looks. A prior owner had lost the proper banjo lock plate and the one he was using would not clear the casting ribs. So instead of finding or making the right one, he cut the wood out of the center of the bench top, or should I say hacked. Plus the lower shelf has had at least half 10 diffrent motors hacked on to it (see the "before photo" for some high end hacking) Plus, it is only pine I think. I plan to make a laminated maple top and the lower shelf will be reworked quite a bit to include a lipped shelf and a shallow sand box.

I have also upgraded the headstock to use modern oil seals. I only needed to clearance .5mm off the bearing caps with my metal lathe. Much nicer than the original leather seals


----------



## alamocdc (Aug 31, 2006)

That is just too cool, Lee!


----------



## Doghouse (Aug 31, 2006)

FANTASTIC!  Looks almost new.  Definately a labor of love!


----------



## jben (Aug 31, 2006)

Lee,

You do good work!  I wish you were closer, I would let you work on my old lathe.  hehehe


----------

